# Can't seem to get it right



## jkleppcat (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello, I am a complete newbie and decided to buy a heat press machine and some transfers. The transfers I ordered from Wildeside and the heat press is a 16x20. I have tried several of the transfers on different types of shirts and can not seem to get them to stick to the shirt properly. 

Is there some tweaks to the machine I need to be trying? Like maybe higher heat or longer time? I have already tried increasing pressure to max strength.

Please help me figure out what I am missing.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know much about heat press, but I was just as a one-day event sponsored by the Heat Transfer Warehouse and they made a point of their commitment to training. Check out their website, it has an extensive number of videos and training guides. https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/videos.php.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

jkleppcat said:


> Hello, I am a complete newbie and decided to buy a heat press machine and some transfers. The transfers I ordered from Wildeside and the heat press is a 16x20. I have tried several of the transfers on different types of shirts and can not seem to get them to stick to the shirt properly.
> 
> Is there some tweaks to the machine I need to be trying? Like maybe higher heat or longer time? I have already tried increasing pressure to max strength.
> 
> Please help me figure out what I am missing.


 Higher heat or longer time is usually the fix but if they're not quality transfers the same will happen. What temps & times have you used? If light transfers, I use 30 sec. & 350 & works perfectly. If dark transfers, they can be tricky. The manufacturers recommendations are only guidelines so you may have to experiment. Just use scrap material to test.


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

You should have been given some instructions with the transfers... 
Things you should ask the manufacturer:
Is it hot, warm or cold peel?
Should you use a teflon sheet?
Should you preheat the garment?
What are the heat, time and pressure settings?
Those are pretty much the only variables I can think of..


----------

